# Rusted out frame on Honda Foreman



## deerhunter75 (Feb 23, 2017)

I need some suggestions on getting a frame repaired on a Honda Foreman.  The frame has rusted through.  Any suggestions?

Thank you in advance
Deerhunter75


----------



## chadf (Feb 23, 2017)

Where ?
Pics ?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 23, 2017)

Surprised. What year?


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 23, 2017)

Pics and location would go a long ways in trying to troubleshoot this. Unfortunately frames are very thin and don't tolerate corrosion very well either. I've seen this happen before. I've had it happen on one near the rear rack, and I was able to weld it and patch it up. 

My brother had one years ago, rust and crack in several places where the engine mounts, and basically seemed impossible to repair it right. He ended up selling this bike to a friend, as a parts bike, who had a blown engine on his.

I really wish Honda, and other manufacturers, would make the frames heavier duty, and/or out of aluminum, or at least  galvanized, so they wouldn't have these problems. I'd be willing to pay the extra cost, and sacrifice the extra weight as well.

In a worse case scenario, you could probably buy another frame, or aftermarket frame, but it would be a lot of work to swap things over.

Post some pics, if you can.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Pics*

I will post pictures after this weekend.  

Thanks
Deerhunter75


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hate to tell you, but you're going to be spending way more money than it's worth. You might have to cut your losses and buy a used one, if you don't want a new one.


----------



## jcountry (Feb 25, 2017)

I would think that something like a frame would be very tough to weld safely.


----------



## rayjay (Feb 26, 2017)

It's not that big a deal to swap out the frame for a good used one. You don't take it all the way apart. Example the front suspension. Just remove the a-arm pivot bolts and the upper shock bolt and unbolt the brake caliper. Then pull off the corner assemblies and set them aside. 

Get it all the way down to the bare frame and then swap over the wiring harness and then install the motor and then the other bits. Its just nuts and bolts.

Beer will make it harder.


----------

